# نداء الى كل الاخوة المهندسين من شاب تخصص هاوي تجارب



## رمزيكو (25 مايو 2008)

نظرا لقلة الاشخاص الذين يقومون بأعمال جلفنة الحديد اريد ان اعرف ما هي المتطلبات لانشاء مؤسسة صغيرة لكن كيف يمكن ان اقوم بعملية جلفنة حديد و غيره و ما هي المواد المستخدمة و ماهي المتطلبات لعمل ذلك


----------



## العلم للإيمان (14 يونيو 2008)

*محاولة للمساعدة*

*أخي لديك هنا موقع الجمعية الأمريكية للمجلفنين AGA

http://www.galvanizeit.org/

ستجد معلومات TECHNICAL INFO هنا (لاحظ التبويبات على الشمال)
http://www.galvanizeit.org/show*******,22,54.cfm

و هنا متحرك animation للعملية ، و تفاصيل اخرى:
http://www.galvanizeit.org/resources/files/animations/ani10.html*​


----------

